# success! got the boyfriend interested in fish



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Well as it would be, for lent this year I gave up bimmerforums.com and in doing so, I started spending more and more time on my aquairum forums and researching for my 45 gallon tank. I started showing him picture after picture of Amano's work as well as other very beautifully done planted tanks. Last night, I forced him to take photos of my fish with his DSLR. Today, I sent him a link to another tank, and he says:

Boyfriend: you've shed light on freshwater to me
Boyfriend: these tanks, some of them are really nice looking

:high5:


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

That is good news. I am still trying to get my wife MORE excited than she is about fish/plants. We stopped by yet another fish store after church. I had to bribe her with lunch. I will be finishing painting and rearranging our bedroom today (for her) and setting up my first full planted tank in there...for me. When I was choosing a lighting fixture I had her help me make the decision. She liked the idea of the moonlight...and the color of the fixture (black). I have things set up in a smaller holding tank and her comments were, "wow, that looks alot different than what I had pictured...looks good!" She gets excited about some types/colorations of fish too...but unfortunately she often likes fish that are not compatible with the current inhabitants. Oh well, it is a start.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Lauren,
probably not a surprise to you, but I'm betting you could convince him of about anything you wanted despite being a bimmer fan. Now _beemers_, that would be the icing on the cake.

--Mike

p.s. Nice "Picture of a planted nerd"


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

If I told you I tracked my bimmer, would that make you change your mind about the whole not being a cycle fan thing?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...not so bad now. A guy at work is big into bimmers as well. I can't get him near a beemer, though.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I like bikes a lot, I just don't want to ride one. Watching motorcycles wipe out coming into turn 9 at Willow Springs has really turned me off to bikes. Falling off at 120mph does not look fun.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

To each his or her own. I swore I'd never ride a street bike. Then my wife stopped working and thought two wheels would help with mpg and parking. I have enjoyed 35+mpg at 80mph as well as the reserved parking by the door.

I can't wait to move to a newer bike and 55mpg at 80mph 

BTW...falling off at 120 is much better than falling off at lower speeds. There's a lot more sliding


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you're really into inspiration. Definately check out the photos from APC's Aquascaping Contest a few months back.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/contest/index.php?action=viewall

-John N.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I seriously wish I could get my girlfriend interested in anything that can be kept in a tank. According to her my hobbies, being reefs/planted tanks/fish/inverts, are "lame." :\


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bimmerforums ... interesting. We just bought an e60 530i and I already bought Eibach springs for it. 

I've been on AudiWorld (then it's predecessor, a4.org) since 1998 obsessing over everything TT. Put a deposit down in 1998 after seeing pre-production mules in European car magazines. Picked up my 2001 in June 2000. Hard to believe it's almost SIX years old!:









Cars, aquariums, things to tinker with. And people ask me why I like to "do" my own brakes?


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

It is nice to have similar interests. I got my wife into aquariums while we were still dateing. So now we have fish, but the plants are mine.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats Lauren, its always nice to have your significant other interested in what you do... past relationships of mine have not worked out do to a lack of appreciation for the 'ponds' in the living room.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I think after having enough visitors commenting on how good the tanks look my wife finally has agreed that they are attractive. But she still thinks I spend too much time 'messing' with them.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Hubby isn't too interested in the mechanics of it (although he will listen politely with glazed expression while I chatter on) but he definitely enjoys the tank and its inhabitants, just not to the point of actually wanting to do anything like that. In fact he's the one that pushed me to get several of the peripherals I've got (pressurised CO2, the Eheim, etc) after seeing how frustrated I'd become with some of the inevitable problems.

I think it's probably good that he's not really into it. We'd probably disagree on everything .


----------

